# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم الخميس 11 / 3 / 1431 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صبااح الخيرات

حالة الطقس لليوم ..

 بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم الخميس 11\3\1431  الموافق 25/02/2010

تنشط الرياح السطحية على طول القطاع الغربي للمملكة  مثيرة للاتربة والغبار تحد من مدى الرؤية الافقية قد تتحول الى عواصف ترابية على  شمال غرب المملكة يصحب ذلك ارتفاع ملموس في درجات الحرارة على تلك المناطق وتتهيأ  الفرصة لظهور السحب الركامية الممطرة في فترة المساء على مناطق شمال غرب المملكة  خاصة المناطق الواقعة بين تبوك والجوف وعرعر والقريات في حين لايستبعد تكون السحب  الركامية في فترة مابعد الظهيرة على مرتفعات عسير والباحة .


البحر الأحمر :

 الرياح السطحية: جنوبية غربية الى جنوبية بسرعة 15-40  كم/ساعة .
 ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف يصل الى مترين على  الجزء الجنوبي .
 حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج مائج فترة الظهيرة  .

الخليج العربي :

الرياح السطحية: شمالية شرقية بسرعة 15- 35  كم/ساعة. 
ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف . 
حالـة البحر: خفيف الى متوسط الموج .

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه6و15 دقيقه صباحا ً:

درجة  الحراره /18مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 93  %

سرعة الرياح / 3 كم / ساعه

اتجاه الرياح /شماليه غربيه

الرؤيه / 1 كم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

صفوى .. يفقد 40 ألفاً بعد أن أعطى متصلاً الرقم «السري» لحسابه



كاد مواطن أن يفقد مبلغ 40 ألف ريال من حسابه المصرفي، بسبب «سذاجته»، التي لم  تنفع معها التحذيرات المتكررة، سواءً التي تطلقها الأجهزة الأمنية أو المصارف، بعدم  إعطاء أية معلومات متعلقة في الحسابات المصرفية لأي أحد. إلا أن تلك التحذيرات لم  تلق آذانًا صاغية لدى هذا المواطن، الذي قدم الرقم السري الخاص بحسابه المصرفي  لشخص، يعمل في المصرف الذي يوجد فيه حسابه.

وقال الناطق الإعلامي في شرطة المنطقة الشرقية العميد يوسف القحطاني: «تلقى مركز  شرطة صفوى (محافظة القطيف) الاثنين الماضي، بلاغاً من مواطن (57 سنة)، عن تلقيه  اتصال من شخص لا يعرفه، أدعى أنه موظف في أحد المصارف، وطالبه بتحديث بياناته  الشخصية، وتقديم رقم حسابه وهويته والرقم السري، وأيضاً تفعيل خدمة الهاتف  المصرفي»، مضيفاً «اكتشف المواطن في اليوم التالي، نقصان مبلغ 40 ألف ريال من حسابه  المصرفي، وتحويلها إلى حساب مواطن آخر».

وأضاف القحطاني، «تولت الشرطة إحضار الشخص الثاني لاحقاً، وتبين أنه سعودي  الجنسية (22 سنة)، وتم إيقافه، تمهيداً لإحالته إلى فرع هيئة التحقيق والادعاء  العام، للتحقيق معه بحسب الاختصاص». وأردف «كثيراً ما حذرنا من خطورة إعطاء أرقام  الحسابات المصرفية والمعلومات الشخصية وأرقام الحسابات في المصارف عبر الهاتف، إلى  أي شخص كان، بسبب عواقب ذلك».

----------


## شمعه تحترق

توقيف 13 مفحطا ومصادرة 3 سيارات بالقطيف


تمكنت حملات المرور في محافظة القطيف من الحد من ظاهرة التفحيط في  المحافظة، حيث قامت بمداهمة أكثر من 13 مراهقا منهم 4 أحداث يمارسون التفحيط خلال  فترة إجازة منتصف العام الدراسي الأول وتم تطبيق النظام بحقهم وعرضهم على هيئة  الجزاءات، وتم إحالة الأحداث إلى دار الملاحظة، كما تم سحب 3 سيارات بدون سائق مارس  أصحابها التفحيط بها وتركوها وهربوا وجاري إحضار الأشخاص لإيقافهم. ومن جهة أخرى،  شهدت الحوادث المرورية بالمحافظة ارتفاعا خلال الشهر الماضي بواقع 506 حوادث مقارنة  مع شهر محرم والذي كان فيه عدد الحوادث 498 حادثا، كما انخفض العدد إلى 3 حالات  الشهر الماضي بينما بلغ في شهر محرم 6 حالات. وأشار التقرير الصادر من مرور محافظة  القطيف إلى أن السرعة هي العامل الرئيسي في الحوادث، وكذلك التجاوز غير النظامي .  وأشارت الإحصائيات إلى أن عدد المصابين جراء تلك الحوادث بلغ أكثر من 43 مصابا.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

برنامج ترفيهي تثقيفي لكفيفات خيرية «مضر»


نظم مركز رعاية المكفوفين بمحافظة القطيف التابع لجمعية مضر  الخيرية بالقديح أمس الأول بإحدى استراحات المحافظة برنامجاً ترفيهياً وتثقيفياً  لمنسوباته بمشاركة الكفيفات وأسرهن بعنوان"لقاء الزهور" بحضور رئيسة اللجنة  النسائية أحلام العوامي ومسئولة اللجنة الثقافية أمل دخيل ومسئولة اللجنة  الاجتماعية هيفاء العسيف. وتخلل اللقاء ورشة عمل بعنوان "همومنا واحدة" ومسابقات و  حوار بعنوان "تحسين مشاعرنا تجاه أنفسنا" وإلقاء قصائد شعرية وأناشيد. واختتم  اللقاء بتقديم شهادة شكر الى وفاء الخويلدي وعلياء العباس على مشاركتهما في فعاليات  البرنامج وتكريم والدتي طالبتين على تواصلهما مع المركز منذ انطلاق مسيرته وتكريم  طالبات . واعربت الأسر المشاركة عن تقديرها لمنفذات البرنامج وما احتواه من فعاليات  ثقافية وترفيهية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

و  . . مكفوفو القطيف يزورون تلفزيون الدمام





زار وفد يمثل مركز رعاية المكفوفين بالقطيف التابع لجمعية مضر  الخيرية بالقديح مبنى التلفزيون السعودي بالدمام أمس الأول وضم الوفد الذي استقبله  مدير الانتاج خليفة آل أبوخميس وعلي آل مدن ، 13 مكفوفا إضافة إلى أعضاء الجمعية  زهير آل سالم ومحمد الشيخ وابراهيم جميع ومحمد آل غزوي.
وتعرف الوفد خلال جولة  على أقسام التلفزيون شملت مكتبة الفيديو ( بتكام ) و استديو الانتاج وقسمي الاخراج  والديكور على آلية العمل بالتلفزيون . واختتمت الجولة بتسليم درع تذكارية للتلفزيون  السعودي تقديراً لاستضافتهم أعضاء المركز.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

افتتاح معرض التشكيلية «آل طالب» بالقطيف الليلة





تفتتح الفنانة التشكيلية مهدية آل طالب ، الساعة الثامنة مساء  اليوم معرضها "أهازيج سنبلة " وذلك في صالة مركز التنمية الاجتماعية بمحافظة  القطيف.
ويفتتح المعرض الذي يستمر 10 أيام رئيس اللجنة التنمية الاجتماعية  بالقطيف علوي الخباز، وحدد يوم الافتتاح للرجال بينما باقي أيام المعرض للعائلات  وحددت أوقات الزيارة من 9,30 صباحا - 11.30 ظهرا و4.30 عصرا - 10.00 مساء.
ويحوي  45 عملا فنيا من الحجم الكبير. والفنانة مهدية آل طالب من مواليد محافظة القطيف  وحاصلة على العديد من الدورات التدريبية في الألوان الزيتية والمائية، كما حصلت على  دورة في فن النحت وعضو جماعة الفن التشكيلي بمركز الخدمة الاجتماعية بالقطيف ،لها  مساهمات كتابية في الفنون التشكيلية في مجلة رؤى الثقافية الصادرة عن النادي الأدبي  بحائل وشاركت في العديد من المعارض التشكيلية في القطيف والدمام والخبر والظهران  والرياض والإحساء وجدة ودمشق والقاهرة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الأهالي طالبوا بحلول، وبلدية القديح اكتفت بالوعود 

طريق «البحاري» بالقطيف مصيدة للمشاة وحوادثه المرورية بالجملة





مازال مدخل بلدة البحاري بمحافظة القطيف يشهد حوادث دهس متكررة  راح ضحيتها خلال السنوات الماضية ما يزيد على 7 أشخاص أثناء عبورهم الطريق، ناهيك  عن إصابة العديد من الأطفال والنساء بإصابات مختلفة في حوادث مرورية مماثلة.  
وأكد الأهالي حاجة الطريق الى مطبات اصطناعية للحد من حوادث الدهس، مطالبين  بلدية القديح بالتحرك والعمل على وضع مطبات اصطناعية حفاظا على أرواح المشاة خاصة  السيدات وكبار السن والأطفال.
وأكد حسين صالح الشقيقي ان الطريق الممتد من بلدة  القديح مارا ببلدة البحاري متجها إلى طريق الملك عبد العزيز من الطرق الهامة ويشهد  حركة مرور كثيفة كونه يشكل حلقة وصل بين أحياء وقرى المحافظة، مشيرا إلى ضرورو وضع  مطبات اصطناعية للحد من الحوادث المرورية التي يشهدها الطريق وراح ضحيتها  أبرياء.
وبين محمد أحمد أن الطريق يشهد ازدحاما مروريا على مدار الساعة خاصة وقت  الذروة أثناء خروج طلاب المدارس وانتهاء الدوام الرسمي للموظفين، مشيرا إلى مطالبة  الأهالي بلديتهم أكثر من مرة بحل مشكلة الطريق ولم يتلقوا سوى الوعود.
وطالب  سلمان مهدي وعلي مكي وأحمد علي بلدية القديح بالالتفات الى تخوفات الأهالي من  الحوادث المرورية المتكررة والعمل على وضع مطبات اصطناعية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تحذيرات فلكية من «نجم العقارب»والنوم في العراء 

«غبار»مفاجئ يضرب الشرقية ويهبط بالرؤية لأدنى مستوياتها

أجواء غير مستقرة أواخر فبراير وبداية مارس 






استيقظت مدن ومحافظات المنطقة الشرقية فجر امس على "هجمة"غبار  كثيف غطت السماء وتسببت فى انخفاض الرؤية الى مستويات متدنية بالطرق الرئيسية  والشوارع . فيما اعلنت الرئاسة العامة للأرصاد وحماية البيئة عن حدوث انخفاض درجات  الحرارة بالمنطقة الى 12 درجة مئوية ظهر امس وزيادة مستوى نسبة الرطوبة الى 83  بالمائة مع ظهور تشكيلات من السحب أغلبها متوسطة الارتفاع مع فرصة هطول أمطار مع  نشاط ملحوظ للرياح السطحية المثير للأتربة والغبار . 
نجم العقارب
وحذر  الخبير عضو هيئة التدريس بقسم الفيزياء بجامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن الدكتور  علي الشكري المواطنين والمقيمين من نجم العقارب غير المستقر بالنسبة للجزيرة  العربية وهو عبارة عن 3 نجوم ، مشيرا الى اهمية تجنب النوم في العراء لتلافي انتشار  امراض الحساسية والزكام . مشددا على ان زيادة الرطوبة مع الحر يهيئ جوا ملائما  لتكاثر البكتيريا .
سرعة الرياح 
وأشار الشكري الى أن قياس الرياح لمدة اسبوع  ،أكد سرعتها بالمناطق الجنوبية لمرورها على صحاري ،وتكوّن عوالق وسحبا خفيفة غائمة  جزئيا مع احتمال لغبار يحد الرؤية الأفقية، مؤكدا أن الأجواء تتجه الى عدم  الاستقرار في أواخر فبراير وبداية مارس، لافتاً الى ان قياس نسبة الضغط من 6 أيام  مضت بدأ في النزول، وتعدد اتجاهات الرياح تحمل معها الغبار والرمل من رياح جنوبية  وجنوبية غربية ،وكذلك شرقية تحمل رطوبة، أما الرياح الشمالية فتحمل معها عوالق  وخاصة الرياح السطحية.
شبه مستقرة 
وأضاف الشكري: إن انخفاض الضغط يزيد  الحرارة فيصبح تبادل الهواء بين ضغط مرتفع الى ضغط منخفض يشكل رياحا أقوى ،وقال :إن  الـ 45 يوما القادمة ستشكل أجواء شبه مستقرة ،
فيما سيحد الغبار من الرؤية الى  500 متر . وأوضح أن دخول برج الحوت آخر ابراج الشتاء يوحي بانتهاء البرد ،ولكن  رسميا ،هناك مناطق باردة في العالم مثل اوروبا وروسيا وشمال الصين لاتزال تقبع في  البرد .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أغطية وقائية وكمامات ضد «الغثة» المثيرة للربو





حذر طبيب الأنف والأذن والحنجرة ماجد حسين ، مرضى الحساسية والربو  من التعرض المباشر للأجواء المغبرة والتي تزداد بها نسبة الملوثات مما يؤدي لتهيج  الجهاز التنفسي . وفى حالة ضرورة الخروج من المنزل يجب مراعاة عدة احتياطات ضرورية  منها وضع قطعة قماش مبللة بالماء والكمامات الخاصة، وكذلك غسل أغطية النوم مرة في  الأسبوع واستخدام أغطية خاصة ضد غثة الغبار التي تعتبر من أهم العوامل المثيرة  للربو. مشيرا إلى ازدياد نسب مراجعي المستشفيات بأعداد كبيرة نتيجة تعرضهم لحالات  الربو والحساسية الشديدة قياسا على عدد المراجعين الذين يراجعون العيادات في  الأوقات العادية وخصوصا غير المنتظمين في تناول الأدوية الوقائية المقررة لهم.  
ذرات دقيقة 
وقال د. حسين: إن عدد الحالات التي تراجع المستشفى في الأحوال  العادية قليلة ولكنها تتضاعف في حالات الأجواء المغبرة حيث تكتظ العيادات الخارجية  للمستشفى بالمصابين. وأوضح ان تأثير الغبار الذي داهم المنطقة الشرقية أمس على  الأطفال كبير خاصة ان ذرات الغبار المتطايرة في الجو والعالقة فيه تستنشق داخل  الجهاز التنفسي وتمر عبر الأنف والحنجرة والقصبة الهوائية والشعيبات الهوائية وخلال  مرورها على حسب حجم هذه الذرات فالأحجام الكبيرة تستقر في مقدمة أجهزة التنفس  العليا خاصة الأنف والحنجرة فيما تنفذ الصغيرة لداخل الجهاز التنفسي والقصبة  الهوائية ثم الشعيبات الهوائية الدقيقة. 
مرضى الربو 
وأشار ان اشد الناس  تحسسا للغبار هم مرضى الربو بسبب الغبار الذي يعتبر مهيجا حادا لهؤلاء المرضى لان  اغلبهم يعانون حاليا من الكحة والصفير وضيق التنفس إضافة لتعرضهم لنوبات حادة  لاسيما الذين لا يتناولون أدوية الحساسية بصفة منتظمة ما يجعلهم عرضة لهذه الأعراض  التي تزداد حدة في حالات الطقس المغبر. ونصح د. حسين مرضى الحساسية بمتابعة  التقلبات الجوية وحالة الطقس خاصة مع ازدياد حدة الغبار أو التباين الحاد لدرجات  الحرارة الذي يعتبر من الأسباب الرئيسية لظهور تلك الأعراض .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حفر الباطن: «فحص الزواج» يكشف مصاباً بـ  «الأيدز»


كشف برنامج «فحص الزواج» في محافظة حفر الباطن، عن 164 مصاباً بأمراض مختلفة،  أحدهم مصاب بمرض «الإيدز»، من بين 5671 متقدماً للفحص الإلزامي الذي يسبق عقد  القران، خلال العام الماضي. وقال مدير مستشفى الملك خالد العام في حفر الباطن  الدكتور خضر الظفيري: «إن البرنامج نجح في رصد عدد من الأمراض المعدية والوراثية،  ما يزيد من أهمية استمرار البرنامج»، موضحاً أن «من بين الإصابات حالة واحدة لمرض  نقص المناعة (الإيدز)، و111 حالة التهاب كبدي «b»، و21 التهاب كبدي «c»، و30 حاملاً  للأنيميا المنجلية، ومصاب واحد بالمرض ذاته».

بدوره، اعتبر مدير الشؤون الصحية في محافظة حفر الباطن مطلق الخمعلي، اكتشاف تلك  الحالات «مؤشراً لمدى تفهم أهالي المحافظة لأهداف برنامج فحص ما قبل الزواج، ليقي  من توارث الأمراض في ذرية المصابين بها، وذلك بالتشخيص، ومنع تلك الزيجات، والتوعية  بالمخاطر التي تصيب أطفالهم مستقبـلاً. وكذلك يعكس مدى الحرص على صحة المواطنين،  وإيجاد أجيال سليمة صحياً». وشدد على أن تنفيذ برنامج الفحص الطبي قبل الزواج يأتي  في إطار «اهتمام وزارة الصحة في الجوانب الوقائية، إذ بادرت بالرفع لإقرار برنامج  فحص ما قبل الزواج، وتوج ذلك بصدور قرار مجلس الوزراء قبل ستة أعوام»، مضيفاً أن  «السعودية تعد الدولة الوحيدة التي تقوم بفحص الزواج مجاناً، من دون أن يتحمل  المواطن أي أعباء مادية».


والله صار نعمه هالفحص علينا

----------


## شمعه تحترق

احتجاز اسر ومئات المركبات 

انقلاب شاحنة يعيق حركة السير 10 كيلومترات بالخبر

البلدية والنقل تجاهلتا طلبات المرور والمدني بوضع الحواجز 



 


نجت المئات من المركبات مغرب أمس من كارثة انقلاب شاحنة كبيرة على  مدخل الخبر الرئيسي عندما انزلقت من اعلى نفق الثقبة متجهة الى الاسفل باتجاه  المركبات القادمة من طريق العزيزية حيث توقف زحفها في منتصف المنحدر . وقد ادى  الانقلاب الى اغلاق ثلاثة طرق رئيسية سريعة مما احدث اختناقات مرورية وخللا في حركة  السير وتوقفت مما ادى إلى شل الحركه لأكثر من مسافة (10) كيلو مترات ، وبجميع  الاتجاهات على الطرق السريعة للقادمين من الدمام باتجاه الخبر والقادمين من طريق  العزيزية باتجاه الدمام والخبر وتم إغلاق نفق الثقبة . وفي التفاصيل عندما انعطفت  احدى الشاحنات متجهة للمدخل الرئيسي المؤدي الى الخبر ارتطمت بسيارة صغيرة يستقلها  شابان مما ادى الى انحرافها وارتطامها بالرصيف ومن ثم عادت وارتطمت بالشاحنة التي  اختل توازنها وانقلبت واستقرت على منحدر نفق الثقبة . من جانبه قال مدير عام المرور  في المنطقة الشرقية العميد فهد السويلم والذي كان متواجدا في الحدث لإدارة العملية  : ان غرفة العمليات قد تلقت بلاغا الساعة الخامسة والنصف عن وجود حادث تصادم بين  مركبة وشاحنة في مدينة الخبر ، مشيراً الى ان الحادث نتج عن تصادم مركبة صغيرة من  نوع هوندا يستقلها شخصان مع شاحنة (قلاب خرسانة) من النوع الكبير على مدخل مدينة  الخبر ادى الى انقلاب الشاحنة واحداث ضرر بالسيارة الاخرى والتي تم سحبها على الفور  لتنظيم حركة السير ، موضحا عدم وجود اضرار او وفيات ما عدا اصابات طفيفة للراكب ،  واضاف انه على الفور تم تأمين مداخل الدمام والخبر واغلاق الطريق المؤدي الى الخبر  لوجود الحادث بمساحة ضيقة واعطاء فرصة للرافعات لازالة الشاحنة لاعادة انسيابية  السير ، وايضاً اغلاق نفق الثقبة للمركبات القادمة من طريق العزيزية لتأمين سلامة  المركبات ومرتاديها من انزلاق الشاحنة الى الاسفل . وقال مصدر في الدفاع المدني  والذي كان حاضراً في الحادثة ان هذا المدخل يعد من اخطر المداخل في المنطقة  والمعروف بميلانه الشديد مع عدم وجود مصدات إسمنتية تحول بين الطريق وبين المنحدر  الخطر الذي يؤدي الى نفق الثقبة ، واضاف ان كثيراً ما تحدث حوادث وبنفس المنطقة من  جراء الحوادث بسبب المنعطف الخطر وعدم وجود إشارات تنبيهية ، منوهاً الى أن إدارة  الدفاع المدني والمرور طالبت اكثر من مرة البلدية ووزارة الطرق بوضع حواجز اسمنتية  تلافياً لحدوث كارثة .
من جهة أخرى ابدت مجموعة من المواطنين امتعاضهم من تعطيل  حركة السير لأكثر من ثلاث ساعات متواصلة ، وتأخيرهم عن العودة لمنازلهم ، مضيفين  أنه يجب على البلدية او من هو مسؤول عن الطريق إعادة تأهيله من حيث التخطيط ووضع  حواجز مرورية على الطريق .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أقسام لتنفيذ الأحكام في المحاكم العامة

دراسة استقطاع نفقة المطلقة من راتب الزوج آلياً


أكدت وزارة العدل، أنها ـ بمشاركة وزارات وجهات أخرى ـ تدرس  بجديةٍ مشروع نظام يتضمن استقطاع نفقة الزوجة المطلّقة الشهرية المقررة لها شرعاً  بشكل آلي من راتب الزوج بالتنسيق مع مؤسسة النقد والبنوك. وأوضح مدير إدارة الإعلام  والنشر بالوزارة، حمد الحوشان: الاستقطاع من الراتب يعد أحد طرق التنفيذ المتبعة في  تنفيذ أحكام النفقة التي يرجع تقديرها إلى نظر قاضي التنفيذ، وأشار إلى أن مشروع  النظام المقترح يتضمّن فصلاً خاصاً بــ «التنفيذ في مسائل الأحوال الشخصية» يشمل  الأحكام والقواعد المنظمة والأحكام الصادرة بالنفقة بما في ذلك الاستقطاع من راتب  المحكوم عليه بالنفقة وتحديد الإجراءات الواجب اتباعها، وكشف عن إيجاد أقسام لتنفيذ  الأحكام في المحاكم العامة تتولى تنفيذ الأحكام عموماً، طبقاً لما يقضي به نظام  المرافعات الشرعية، مدعومة بالكوادر البشرية والتجهيزات اللازمة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

العثور على جثتي عاملين بخـزان مخلفـات 




قوات الدفاع المدني أثناء انتشال جثة عامل 



تمكّنت فرقة من الدفاع المدني بالمدينة المنورة من انتشال جثتي  وافدين من داخل حاوية مخصصة لنقل مخلفات مزارع الدواجن على طريق تبوك القديم شمال  المدينة المنورة وبالقرب من احدى مزارع الدواجن وقد أكد الناطق الإعلامي للدفاع  المدني بالمدينة العقيد منصور بن بطيحان الجهني أنه وفي تمام الساعة 10,30 من مساء  يوم الاثنين تبلغت غرفة عمليات الدفاع المدني بالمدينة المنورة عن العثور على جثتي  عاملين متوفيين داخل حاوية مخصصة لنقل مخلفات الدواجن على طريق تبوك القديم شمال  المدينة المنورة بالقرب من احدى مزارع الدواجن .. وعلى الفور تم تحريك فرقتي انقاذ  واسعاف للموقع وعند الوصول اتضح ان هناك شخصين احدهما من الجنسية العربية والآخر من  الجنسية الآسيوية، قد سقطا داخل حاوية معدة لنقل المخلفات من احدى مزارع الدواجن  وهذه الحاوية بها نسبة من المخلفات، مما دعا رجال الدفاع المدني الى استخدام  الملابس الواقية والتجهيزات الخاصة لمثل هذه الحالات حيث قام رجال الانقاذ بفتح  مؤخرة الحاوية لتسهل عملية سحب بعض المخلفات واخراج الجثتين من وسط المخلفات وتم  اخراجهما من الموقع ونقلهما الى ثلاجة المستشفى ليتمكن القسم المختص من معرفة اسباب  وفاتهما داخل تلك الحاوية .. وما زال التحقيق جاريا لمعرفة ملابسات الحادث.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تخفى في زي امرأه واتهمهم بالسحر وسلب أمواله
 قاتل فتاة جدة يعترف: أردت استمالتها كثيرا لكنها رفضت


بعد سلسلة من التحقيقات والتحريات من قبل رجال شرطة جدة اعترف  الشاب العشريني الذي اقدم على قتل فتاة وطعن شقيقتها عدة طعنات متفرقة في جسدها  بفعلته المشينة بعد علاقة غرامية بينه وبين الفتاة القتيلة. وتعود تفاصيل الحادثة  التي وقعت فصولها في إحدى الشقق السكنية بعد ان تفاجأت اسرة يمنية بطرقات على باب  شقتهم من امراه ترتدي عباءه وعندما فتحوا الباب فاجأهم الجاني وهو من احد معارفهم  بصراخه عاليا واتهمهم بقيامهم بعمل سحر له وتعمدهم اخذ رواتبه على خلفية ذلك السحر  وخيانته وسارع بحمل سكين سدد من خلاله 12 طعنة لإحداهن في رقبتها أودت بحياتها على  الفور فيما حاولت شقيقتها الدفاع عنها في تلك الأثناء ووجه إليها القاتل عدة طعنات  ليبادر عقب ذلك بالهرب من الموقع تاركا ضحاياه خلفه ينزفون الدماء داخل  شقتهم.
عقب فرار الجاني قامت إحدى الفتيات بالتحامل على إصابتها والسير نحو احد  الشوارع العامة وهي تصرخ لإنقاذها وشقيقتها ليهرع الجيران الى الشقة وكانت مغلقة  لذا قاموا بفتح الباب عن طريق خلعه ووجدوا شقيقتها وقد لفظت أنفاسها الاخيرة من اثر  الإصابات التي لحقت بها. وباشرت فرق الهلال الاحمر الموقع من فورها عقب تلقيها  البلاغ وحاول الجاني تضليل الجهات الامنية حيث اتهم امرأة مستغلا العباءة التي دخل  بواسطتها الشقة الا ان سقوط العباءة عقب وقوع الجريمة كشفت عن هوية الجاني بانه رجل  هرب من الموقع. الشقيقة المصابة سارت عده امتار في الشارع وهي تصرخ لتسقط بجوار بعض  الاشخاص وتخبرهم بما وقع وجرى نقلها الى المستشفى.
وتمكنت الجهات الامنية عقب  الاستماع الى شقيقة المصابة وصديقتها التي كانت داخل الشقة قبل فرارها من تحديد  هوية الجاني وشرعت في ملاحقته، ليقوم الجاني بالاتصال بعمه ليحذره من الرد على أي  اتصال ليكشف عن موقعه بحي الروضة لذا تم على الفور تطويق الموقع ومداهمته حيث يختبئ  به وبمجرد مشاهدته لرجال الامن شرع في الاعتراف بانه ارتكب الجريمة وانه نادم مؤكدا  انه حاول استمالة الفتاة اكثر من مره لذا اقدم على فعلته وكان يتوقع ان شقيقتها قد  توفيت ايضا بعد ان شاهدها تسقط بلا حراك.

كيف مذكور في بداية الخبر انو القاتل اقدم على قتل الفتاه بعد علاقة غراميه وفي آخر الخبر مذكور اعتارفه

انه حاول استمالتها مرات عديده  :weird:  في تناقض في الخبر

----------


## شمعه تحترق

رفعت العينة للجهات المختصة للتحقق من الشكوى وإتخاذ  اللازم
 بلدية صبيا تتابع شكوى مواطن عثر على "برص" داخل عبوة مشروب غازي  شهير (الظاهر قصدهم وزغه  :weird:  ييخ )



استنفرت بلدية صبيا التابعة لمنطقة جازان ظهر اليوم عقب تلقيها شكوى رسمية من مواطن  ضد احد مصانع مشروب غازي شهير بالمنطقة عقب عثوره على جسم غريب داخل عبوة ينتجها  المصنع. 

 المواطن استشهد بثلاثة من زملائه , مشيراً إلى أن الجسم الغريب يتوقع بأنه  "برص " مطالباً بالتحقق من الموضوع ومحاسبة المصنع.


 من جانبه أكد مصدر مسؤول في بلدية صبيا تلقي الشكوى , مشيراً إلى أنه تم  التحفظ على عبوة المشروب الغازي كما تم الحصول على عدة عبوات تحمل نفس التسلسل  للتأكد منها , حيث سيتم رفع العينات لوزارة التجارة وهيئة الغذاء والدواء والجهات  المختصة للتحليل والتأكد من تلوث المشروب الغازي من عدمه ومن ثم إتخاذ اللازم من  إجراءات.


 ونفى المصدر إغلاق المصنع , موضحاً أنه لابد من التأكد من نتائج العينات ومن  ثم إتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة.

أكيد البيبسي كل يوم وشايفين فيه بلا  :noworry:  لا وازيد سعره بعد

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«روميو» عاشق في السبعين


فوجئ مواطن في  تبوك أمس الأول، بوجود بطلي رواية ويليام شكسبير «روميو وجوليت» في منزله، مع فارق  السن والزمان والمكان، وحتى الجنسية، فروميو وجوليت الرواية ينتميان إلى أسرتين  ثريتين في مدينة فيرونا الإيطالية، فيما العاشق الجديد وافد عربي جاوز الـ70 من  عمره ويعمل مزارعا لدى الكفيل، ومعشوقته العشرينية عاملة منزلية لدى الكفيل  ذاته.

قصة العشق بين الطرفين، كشفها سقوط هاتف العاملة النقال أمام ناظر كفيلتها  التي سألتها عن مصدره، فأخبرتها الخادمة إنها جلبته من صديقتها التي تعمل في منزل  آخر، وبعد بحث كفيلتها في ذاكرة الهاتف، عثرت على مجموعة اتصالات ورسائل من عامل  مزرعتهم.

وبعد بحث وتقص من المواطن وزوجته، اعترف العامل والخادمة بأن الاتصالات  تجري بينهما في الخامسة فجرا يوميا، في حين أبدى المزارع أن اتصالاته كانت بهدف  الزواج منها بعد اتفاقهما في وقت سابق على ذلك.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عقب 5 أعوام .. حلم الإنجاب يتحول كابوساً


عقب انتظار دام خمسة أعوام لتحقيق حلم زوجين في عقدهما الثالث بإنجاب طفل، وتكبدهما  إنفاق 300 ألف ريال لجعل الأمر واقعاً مقابل ثماني عمليات للإنجاب بواسطة الأنابيب،  أنهى قسم طوارئ مستشفى حكومي في مكة المكرمة  حياة طفلي  أنابيب، فيما نجت أمهما من الموت عقب تدخل إدارة المستشفى لاحتواء المشكلة، بعد 11  ساعة من الألم بحجة انتظار سرير شاغر لمتابعة حالتها.

وكانت زوجة المواطن  إبراهيم معتوق أجرت عمليات متتالية للحمل بواسطة الأنابيب، الأمر الذي أثمرت نتائجه  أخيراً بحملها توأما، لكن آلاماً مفاجئة أحست بها الزوجة عقب أربعة أشهر من الحمل،  دفع الزوج لحملها إلى المستشفى.

وأوضح إبراهيم أنه كان حائراً بين تهدئة  زوجته التي كانت تئن من الألم، وبين بقع الدم المتناثرة على جسدها فوق مقعد سيارته،  لكن ذلك لم يشفع له عند موظفي الاستقبال في المستشفى الذين رفضوا استقبال زوجته  بحجة عدم وجود سرير شاغر.

وأردف «بعد إلحاح مني على مقابلة طبيبة مختصة، سمح  لنا بالدخول عليها، إذ كشفت عليها وأقنعتها بالعودة إلى المنزل لساعات، ومن ثم  العودة إلى مراجعة العيادة في وقت لاحق».

واسترسل أنه بعد ثلاث ساعات عاودت  الآلام زوجته واضطر للعودة إلى المستشفى، مضيفاً «قبيل وصولي إلى المستشفى، أسقطت  زوجتي الجنين الأول، ورغم وضعها السيئ فإن استقبالها لم يكن بأحسن حال من المرة  السابقة، إذ أمن الموظفون كرسيا متحركا لها بعد موجة صراخ انتابتني، وأدخلوها إلى  الطوارئ، لكنها أسقطت الجنين الآخر، ودخلت في نزيف حاد دون تدخل طبي  جاد».

وخلص إلى أن حالة اللامبالاة التي عانت منها زوجته، دفعته للاستعانة  بمدير المستشفى الذي أمر بسرعة إدخالها إلى غرفة العمليات، ومطالبته بفتح تحقيق  عاجل لكشف المتسبب في تدهور حالة زوجته وفقدانها جنينيها.

من جهته أوضح مدير المستشفى الذي فضل عدم ذكر اسمه، أنه أشرف بشكل شخصي على حالة المريضة  عقب تلقيه شكوى من زوجها، وفتح تحقيقاً عاجلا مع الموظفين المتسببين في ذلك، مضيفاً  «سأتابع سير التحقيقات حتى يأخذ الزوجان حقهما كاملا، ولن نقبل بالتهاون أياً كان  مصدره».

 الزوج غلطان لأنو واضح من ذكر انفاق 300 ألف لعمل طفل انابيب انهم استعانوا بمستشفى اهلي

طيب الغلط انه لما تعبت زوجته لجأ الى مستشفى حكومي 

والمفترض انو يراجع نفس الطبيب المختص بحالة زوجته واللي يتابع حملها بعد زراعة الاجنه 

بالطبع هذا ما يبرأ  المستشفى الحكومي ولا يخليهم من المسؤوليه .

الله يعوضهم بخير إن شالله

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القطيف .. *(جني) على (يوتيوب) يجهض مواطنة في الشرقية 
*


تسبب مقطع فيديو مرعب في إجهاض مواطنة كانت حاملا في شهرها الثالث بمحافظة القطيف  في المنطقة الشرقية.
وفي التفاصيل أن الزوج كان يتصفح موقع (يوتيوب) الشهير على  شبكة الإنترنت، فلفت نظره مقطع يزعم صاحبه أنه لجني، فدعا زوجته لتشاركه المشاهدة،  في الوقت الذي كان الخوف يتملكها، وبعد مشاهدة المقطع قامت الزوجة وهي مفزوعة مما  شاهدته، فيما حاول الزوج تهدئتها وتأكيد أن ما شاهدته هو مزحة، والغرض منه هو إخافة  من يشاهده، بعد أيام بحسب رواية الزوج، شعرت الزوجة بتعب شديد وألم في منطقة البطن  امتد إلى الظهر، فنقلت مباشرة إلى المستشفى وهناك صدم الزوج بحديث الطبيبة وتأكيدها  أن زوجته أجهضت حملها، وطلبت الموافقة على إجراء عملية عاجلة لتنظيف الرحم، كون  الإجهاض لم يكن كاملا.
واعترفت الزوجة التي ترقد في المستشفى وفقا لشمس الت  التقتها أمس أنها تخاف كثيرا، لكنها لم تتوقع أن يكلفها هذا الخوف جنينها.
وترى  الدكتورة أمل طنطاوي طبيبة النساء والولادة أن ما مرت به المواطنة حالة طبيعية قد  تصيب الحامل بعد تعرضها لموقف غير متوقع، أو بعد انفعال شديد، مشيرة إلى أن فترة  النصف الأول من الحمل حساسة وتحتاج إلى راحة تامة ليكتمل الحمل، موضحة أن وضع الحمل  يتأثر بالحالة النفسية للأم.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إحباط محاولة تهريب امرأتين داخل حافلة النقل الجماعي



تمكن مركز أمن الطرق بمحافظة وادي الدواسر يوم أمس الأربعاء من القبض على شخصين  أحدهما سعودي والآخر صومالي الجنسية، قاما بمحاولة تهريب امرأتين إفريقيتين داخل  حافلة النقل الجماعي القادمة من جنوب المملكة إلى منطقة الرياض. 
 
وأشارت معلومات  أن المواطن قام  بإيهام رجال الأمن بأن المرأة الإفريقية زوجته، وذلك خلال استخدامه كرت عائلته،  فيما قام الصومالي بمحاولة تهريب امرأة أخرى بطريقة غير نظامية والاتجاه بهما إلى  الرياض، وقد تم القبض والتحفظ على الجميع  وإحالتهم للجهات المختصة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بعدما بث صديقها السابق صورها عارية
 انتحار معلمة بريطانية في ابوظبى بسبب " فيس بوك "

 

أقدمت معلمة بريطانية تعمل في مدرسة دولية في ابوظبى على الانتحار، بعدما بث صديقها  السابق صورها عارية على صفحتها على موقع " فيس بوك " , وقالت صحيفة " ديلى ميل "  البريطانية اليوم: أقدمت البريطانية أيما جونز 24 عاماً والتي تعمل معلمة بمدرسة  الشويفات الدولية في ابوظبى على الانتحار، خشية تعرضها للسجن في دولة مسلمة بعد بث  صورها عارية على صفحتها على فيس بوك. 

 وكشفت التحقيقات ان ايما انتحرت بشرب سائل تنظيف سام بينما كانت تعد حقائبها  للعودة الى بريطانيا، حيث عثر على جواز سفرها في جيب بنطال جينز كانت ترتديه.


 وأقرت والدة جونز السيدة لويز رولاندس 41 عاما : ان ابنتها عانت من حالة  اكتئاب شديدة بعدما بث صديقها السابق جامى برايلى صورها على الإنترنت، وأضافت " ان  برايلى نسخ صور ابنتها من على حاسبها الخاص مستخدماً كارت ذاكرة ، ثم قام بوضع  الصور على صفحتها على موقع ( فيس بوك )، وحين رأى احد زملائها بالمدرسة الصور على  موقعها اتهمها بالدعارة وخشيت ان يبلغ السلطات عنها فيتم سجنها " .


 وكانت زميلتها في المسكن الإيرانية قد عثرت عليها وهى في حالة سيئة فاستدعت  الإسعاف لكنها كانت قد فارقت الحياة، وفي التحقيقات انكر صديقها انه بث صورها على  الإنترنت، وتواصل السلطات تحقيقاتها للتأكد ان كانت ايما قد انتحرت ام شربت السائل  عن طريق الخطأ على انه ماء.


 تخرجت ايما جونز من جامعة جرين وتش وعملت بمدرسة الشويفات الدولية في مدينة  خليفة منذ عام 2008.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تتذكروا سالفة المصري المتهم في الكويت بالاعتداء على اطفال واغتصاب وقتل باكستانيه

وبعدها بكم يوم رجعت وحطيت خبر عنه انه يتهم المباحث بالضغط عليه للإعتراف بجرائم ما ارتكبها

اليوم في خبر جديد عنه ..


 الكويت: فضيحة الباكستانية"مريم" تطيح بكبار الضباط وتحيلهم  للتقاعد المبكر



الباكستانيه مريم .. تذكرتوها ..؟؟

عثرت المباحث الكويتية مساء أمس على الباكستانية "مريم" في شقة شاب باكستاني تمارس  معه الرزيلة في أبوحليفة لتنتهي بذلك الرواية التي تؤكد قتلها والتي سبق وان اتهم  فيها مواطن مصري.
وقالت وزارة الداخلية الكويتية في بيان لها أنها شككت في رواية  المصري المشتبه به وقامت بعرضه على الأطباء النفسيون الذين أقروا بما لا يدع مجالا  للشك بأنه يعاني من "التهيؤات".
وتقول المعلومات أن رجال مباحث الفروانية تمكنوا  من فك لغز قضية كان يمكن أن تذهب بوافد مصري إلى حبل المشنقة وذلك بعد أن تمكن رجال  المباحث من كشف سر المختفية الباكستانية القاصر مريم التي كان المشتبه فيه المصري  علاء متهما بالاعتداء عليها وقتلها، وهي ذات القضية التي اعترف فيها علاء بقتل  المذكورة التي عثر عليها حية ترزق في شقة شاب باكستاني، حيث كانت تقيم معه منذ  اختفائها قبل نحو شهر.
وكان اختفاؤها واعتراف علاء المتهم بقتلها كادا أن يغلقوا  القضية باتهام علاء بجريمة قتل الباكستانية القاصر التي عثر عليها رجال المباحث  أمس.
وجرى ضبط الفتاة الباكستانية "مريم" التي اعترف الوافد المصري بقتلها أمام  رجال مباحث جرائم المال تحت الضغط والإكراه كما قال أمام المحكمة، إذ وُجدت الفتاة  حية ترزق، وكانت داخل شقة تمارس الرذيلة مع وافد باكستاني تعرفت عليه يوم تغيبها  وخلال الفترة التي امتدت من تغيبها وحتى يوم أمس كانت تقيم علاقة غير مشروعة وخلال  تلك الفترة كان المتهم بقتلها يتنقل بين النيابة العامة وجرائم المال والمحكمة.  
هذا وقد كشف مصدر امني أن تحقيقا سيفتح مع جرائم المال لمعرفة حقيقة الاعترافات  الكاملة التي أدلى بها الوافد المصري أمام المباحث. 

فيما رجح مصدر امني أن  تصل العقوبة المتوقعة على من كان وراء هذه الاعترافات إلى حد الإحالة للتقاعد  المبكر خاصة أن هذه القضية كان من الممكن أن يدفع وافد مصري حياته ثمنا  لها.
وحول كيفية ضبط الفتاة المتغيبة مريم قال مصدر امني أن معلومات وصلت إلى  مباحث الفروانية أن الفتاة مريم متواجدة داخل شقة في منطقة أبو حليفة حيث تمت  مداهمة الشقة في السابعة مساء أمس وضبطت وصديقها ونفت بالطبع أن تكون قتلت، بل قالت  أنها تعرفت على شاب باكستاني ومن أول نظرة طلب موعدا فلم ترفض وإنما سلمته نفسها  حيث اصطحبها في باص نقل عام إلى أبو حليفة ومنذ ذلك التاريخ وهي تعيش معه حياة  الأزواج.
وكانت وسائل الإعلام قد صورت وافدا مصريا يدعى علاء بأنه مغتصب وزير  نساء وارتكب جرائم قتل وهتك عرض. 

حسبي الله عليهم ضاغطين عليه لدرجة مخلينه يمثل الجريمه وهو ماسواها :huh:  كان الرجال بيروح فيها اعدام 
والله العالم يمكن بعد حتى الاتهام الثاني يكون بريء منه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

خبراء: دمشق قد تتعرض لزلزال بقوة 7 ريختر



حذر مدير معالجة المعلومات في الهيئة العامة للاستشعار عن بعد بدمشق الدكتور محمد  ابراهيم من ان سوريا معرضة لوقوع زلزال كبير على اعتبار انها تقع على حزام الاخدود  الافريقي الشرقي مشيرا الى أن آخر زلزال قوي ضرب مدينة دمشق كان عام 1759 وقدرت  شدته بنحو 3,7 درجة على مقياس ريختر.

و نقلت صحيفة الوطن القطرية عن ابراهيم  قوله "ان دمشق تقع على صدع بين البحر الاحمر وتدمر ويسمى صدع دمشق مثلما يخترق  المدينة الصدع الذي يمر بسرغايا ويحاذيها صدعا راشيا وحاجيا وهما أخطر صدعين لافتا  الى صدع اللجونة الذي يمر في الاراضي اللبنانية ويتجه الى الشمال .

وكان  الدكتور محمد داود مدير المركز الوطني لرصد الزلازل التابع لوزارة النفط السورية قد  أكد وجود احدث التجهيزات العلمية في المركز مبينا أنه يتم كل عام اجراء دراسات  تنفيذية مثل مشروع دراسة حركة الصفائح والنشاط التكتوني ووضع خرائط المنطق الزلزالي  في المدن السورية .

واشار الى أن أول نسخة من "الكود السوري" صدرت في منتصف  التسعينيات وتم تحديثه عامي 2000 و2004 مؤكدا أنه صدر قرار منذ عام 1995 بمنع انشاء  اي مبان حكومية مرخصة او خاصة الا إذا كانت تخضع لتعليمات "الكود السوري" وذلك في  اطار اشتراطات هندسية لاحتواء الكوارث التي تنجم عن الزلزال خاصة، مما يعني ان كل  الابنية المشيدة في سوريا قبل عام 1995 معرضة للخطر اذا ما وقع اي  زلزال.

وشدد داود على أهمية وقف السكن العشوائي في دمشق خاصة والعمل على  تسوية أوضاعه هندسيا وفنيا مشيرا الى أن 60% من الضحايا يموتون بعد حدوث الزلزال  الامر الذي يبرز ضرورة وجود ادارة للكوارث.

وبين ان هناك 27 محطة لرصد  الزلازل والهزات الارضية في سوريا تابعة للمركز الوطني لرصد الزلازل وهي موزعة على  جميع المحافظات والمدن السورية وترسل اشارات لاسلكية دائمة الى المركز في دمشق  مشيرا الى أنه لا يتم الابلاغ عن الهزات دون 3 درجات على مقياس ريختر.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وفي سوريا أيضا ً .. *مراهقان يغتصبان طفل في السابعة من عمره  ويقتلانه ويحرقان جثته*



أقدم مراهقان على اغتصاب وقتل وحرق جثة  طفل في السابعة من عمره ، بقرية " العطشانة " شرق محافظة الرقة  .

و عثر مساء الجمعة الماضي على جثة   الطفل التي كانت محروقة ومشوهة تماماً  .

وقال مصدر مطلّع أن أحد  الأشخاص عثر على جثة الطفل ويدعى " محمد " محروقة ومشوهة بشكل كامل بين الحرش في  القرية المذكورة المجاورة للمصرف الزراعي .

وبيّنت هيئة الكشف الطبي أن الجثة تعرضت  لاعتداء جنسي ، ومن ثم للخنق بـ " خيط " رفيع  ، ومن ثم إلى إحراقها بشكل كامل  .

وذهبت التحقيقات بعد متابعة من قائد  شرطة  الرقة  إلى أن مرتكب الجريمة مراهق " أحمد . ط " يبلغ من العمر 16 عاماً  ،  وبالتحقيق معه اعترف على ارتكابه الجريمة بالاشتراك مع مراهق آخر " علي . أ " يبلغ  من العمر 13 عاماً  .

وفي التفاصيل ، قام كل من " أحمد " و "  علي " باستدراج الطفل " محمد " إلى أطراف قرية مجاورة بحجة أنهم سيأخذونه للعب ،  وعندما اختفوا عن الأنظار مارسوا معه اللواطة ، وقام " محمد " بتهديدهما بأنه سيخبر  والده بكل ماجرى معه .

وعندما قام " محمد " بتهديد المجرمين ،  قرروا التخلص منه ، حيث قام  " علي " بخنقه بواسطة ( ربطة ) حذائه في حين كان "  أحمد " ينهال بالضرب على رأسه بواسطة عصا ، حتى أغمي عليه ، ومن ثم سكبا عليه "  البنزين " وأحرقاه .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أترك المجال لبقية فريق النشره لإضافة مالديهم من  أخبار

ابو طارق & شبووك & ملووك

إن  تمكنت ستكون لي عوده في وقت لاحق لإضافة ما استجد من أخبار اليوم

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 8 ودقيقتين صباحا ً:

درجة  الحراره /20مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 77  %

سرعة الرياح / 3 كم / ساعه

اتجاه الرياح /شماليه غربيه

الرؤيه / 1 كم

----------


## ابو طارق

*الحكم بسجن سيدة قتلت أولادها نكاية في زوجها السابق لمدة 20 عاما*
قضت محكمة بريسبانى في استراليا اليوم بحبس السيدة التي قتلت أولادها لأنها لم تستطيع أن تتحمل فكرة أن يقضوا مع زوجها السابق يوم رأس السنة لمدة عشرين عاما. وقال القاضي انه قبل دفاع الادعاء الذي أفاد بأن الدافع وراء قيامها بقتل ولديها وهما صبى "8 أعوام" و فتاة "10 أعوام" عن طريق استنشاق الغاز هو كرهها تجاه شريكها السابق. كما صدر حكما بسجن السيدة "42 عاما" التي حجب القاضي اسمها لمدة 15 عاما كعقوبة متداخلة لمحاولتها قتل ابنها "16 عاما".

----------


## ابو طارق

*رئيس الوزراء الروسي يرسل برقية لامرأة متوفاة*

أرسل رئيس الوزراء الروسي فلاديمير بوتين برقية إلى امرأة متوفاة "بطريق الخطأ". وأعرب بوتين في البرقية عن تعازيه لزوجة المخرج الروسي فلاديمير موتيل الذي توفي قبل عدة أيام. 
ولكن المفارقة أن زوجة موتيل نفسها متوفّاة منذ عامين. وكانت هذه الواقعة محل سخرية ونقد شديد من أصحاب المدونات على شبكة الإنترنت. ونقلت وكالة "إنترفاكس" الروسية للأنباء عن أحد المنتقدين قوله: "تدل هذه الواقعة على عدم كفاءة العاملين في الحكومة".

----------


## ابو طارق

*هوليوود خصصت مبلغ 10 الاف $ لمن يستطيع مشاهدة فيلم رعب لوحده بالسينما*

خصص أحد صناع السينما في هوليوود جائزة قدرها 10 الاف دولار لمن يستطيع مشاهدة أحدث أفلامه المرعبة داخل دار للسينما وحده حتى النهاية.
ويدور فيلم رام جوبال فارما "فونك 2" Phoonk 2 وهو جزء ثان من فيلم يحمل نفس الاسم انتج في 2008 حول روح شريرة تأذي أسرة.
واشار فارما للصحفيين في مومباي في مناسبة للترويج للفيلم الى ان المشاهد الذي سيقبل التحدي سيتم ربطه بالة لمراقبة القلب وكذلك ستسلط عليه كاميرا لضمان ان عينيه ستبقى مفتوحتين طوال مدة عرض الفيلم.

----------


## ابو طارق

*الحنظل مر لكنه فعال ضد السرطان*

أظهر بحث أميركي أن خلاصة البطيخ المر "الحنظل" قد تساعد على حماية النساء أو حتى شفائهن من سرطان الثدي.
ونقل موقع "هلث داي نيوز" الأميركي عن المسؤولة عن البحث، أستاذة علم الامراض بجامعة سان لويس الأميركية، راتنا راي قولها "لدى استخدامنا لخلاصة البطيخ المر رأينا أنها تقتل خلايا السرطان في الثدي"، مضيفة أن ذلك تم اختباره في المختبر وليس على البشر.
ولفتت إلى أن هذه الخلاصة قتلت الخلايا السرطانية فقط، ولم تؤثر على خلايا الثدي السليمة، وقال "لم نرَ أي موت في الخلايا الطبيعية"، لكن هذه النتائج ليست دليلاً على أن البطيخ المر يمنع أو يشفي من سرطان الثدي.

----------


## ابو طارق

*عرض جوارب حريرية للملكة فيكتوريا للبيع في مزاد*

يقام مزاد في مدينة أدنبرة الأسكتلندية لبيع زوج جوارب حريري كانت تمتلكه الملكة
فيكتوريا ويعود تاريخه للعام 1874. ويتوقع الخبراء بيع الجورب ذو اللونين الأبيض والأسود مقابل 400 جنيه أسترليني (617 يورو) على الأقل. وقال متحدث باسم الدار التي تنظم المزاد إن زوج الجوارب "يتناقض مع الصورة المتداولة لدينا عن الملكة كسيدة ممتلئة ترتدي اللون الأسود". ومن المقرر إقامة المزاد نهاية آذار المقبل وسط توقعات بأن يجذب العديد من محبي جمع الأشياء الفريدة والذين تغريهم كثيرا فكرة امتلاك قطعة ملابس داخلية تخص امرأة حاكمة. 
وبيع العام 2008 سروال داخلي للملكة مقابل 4500 جنيه أسترليني (5127 يورو).

----------


## ابو طارق

*طريقة جديدة لصنع الأطعمة من الماء والهواء*

توصل علماء بجامعة برمنغهام البريطانية، إلى طريقة جديدة لصنع أطعمة منخفضة الدهون، تحتوي مكوناتها على 60% من المياه والهواء فى الطعام بدلاً من الدهون.
وأكد العلماء أن مذاق الشوكولا الجديد الّذي صنعوه وفق هذه الطريقة مماثل للعادي، وهو يتكون من جزئيات الماء المترابطة مع بلورات زبدة الكاكاو وتذوب في درجة حرارة 23 إلى ْ43.
ويعتزم العلماء تطبيق تلك التجارب مع المايونيز، والتوصل إلى أنواع من الحساء تشعر الإنسان بالامتلاء لمدة 6 ساعات، مؤكدين أن الطعام الذى سيخضع لهذا سيكون له نفس رائحة ومذاق الطعام العادي.
وأكد الدكتور فيليب كوكس رئيس فريق البحث، أنه "من الممكن تصميم فقاعات هواء صغيرة ومناسبة تشبه قطرات الزيت فى حجمها وخصائصها المادية، وبذلك يمكننا أن ننتج جيل جديد من الأطعمة قليلة الدهون، مضيفاً أنه يمكن استخدام نفس التقنية لتقليل الملح فى الطعام بنسبة تصل إلى 80%".
وأوضح البروفيسور ايان نورتن المشرف على البحث أن "هذه الأطعمة قليلة الدهون ستظل فى المعدة من خمس إلى ست ساعات، وهي مدة مناسبة للفصل بين الوجبات".

----------


## ابو طارق

*هوندا "crz" سيارة هجين بست سرعات*

تحتفل النسخة الأوروبية من سيارة "هوندا سي آر زد" بالعرض الأول لها في معرض جنيف للسيارات حيث تضم للمرة الأولى نظام هجين مزود بصندوق تروس يدوي بست سرعات وتستهلك خمس لترات من الوقود لكل 100 كيلومتر. وتحتوي السيارة على أربع مقاعد وثمانية مصابيح ثنائية الباعث الضوئي تعمل خلال النهار (مصابيح ضباب) تبرز تحت كل مصباح من المصابيح الأمامية.
ويمكن للسائق الاختيار ما بين ثلاثة أوضاع من القيادة والتي تعمل على تغير رد فعل عجلة القيادة والتحكم في فتح وإغلاق الصمام الخانق المتصل بدواسة البنزين والمتحكم في تدفق الوقود إلى المحرك إلى جانب توقيت نظام "آيدل ستوب" (توقف المحرك عن العمل عند توقف السيارة) إلى جانب التحكم في نظام تكييف الهواء داخل السيارة. ويمكن للسائق ضبط أوضاع السيارة للوصول إلى الحد الأدنى من استهلاك الوقود والحد الأقصى من الأداء أو لإحداث توازن بين الاثنين. وذكرت شركة "هوندا" اليابانية لتصنيع السيارات أن النظام الجديد يغير سلوك المحرك الهجين ومساعدة عجلة القيادة (باور ستيرنغ) إلى جانب الصمام الخانق ما يسمح بالتنقل بين أوضاع القيادة الثلاثة.

----------


## ابو طارق

*يسرق ملابس النساء الداخلية لأنه يشتاق لزوجته*

أوقفت شرطة ولاية ويسكونسن الأميركية رجلاً امتهن دخول المنازل المفتوحة لغرض واحد هو سرقة ملابس النساء الداخلية.
ونقلت محطة "Now" الأميركية عن شرطة مدينة موواتوسا قولها ان روبرت ريميكر "58 سنة" دخل إلى العديد من المنازل غير الموصدة الأبواب في منطقة ميلووكي وشوهد يفتح الأدراج ويأخذ أشياء معينة.
واشار المحققون الى انهم عثروا مع ريميكر عند توقيفه على كيس بلاستيكي فيه 8 أزواج من السراويل الداخلية النسائية واعترف بأن لديه 50 زوجاً آخر في منزل والديه. 
وقال ريميكر الذي سبق وأوقف في العام 2004 بتهمة اختلاس النظر من نافذة حمام جارته، للشرطة: انه كان يسرق السراويل الداخلية لأنه مشتاق لزوجته.

----------


## ابو طارق

*عدائية الزوج تزيد الزوجة اكتئاباً*

تلعب تصرفات الزوج العنيفة وغير الاجتماعية دوراً كبيراً في زيادة اعراض الاكتئاب التي تعاني منها الزوجة مع مرور الوقت.
ووجدت البروفسور المساعدة في جامعة "ميسوري كريستين برولكس" ان التصرفات غير الاجتماعية تعني تمحور الأمور حول النفس والتحدي وعدم ضبط النفس، فيما بقصد بالتصرفات العدائية الغضب والانتقاد أو الرفض.
ووجدت برولكس "في هذه الدراسة، كانت عدائية الأزواج مرتبطة إلى حد كبير بزياة عوارض اكتئاب الزوجات".
وأضافت "كلما أظهر الزوج تصرفاً عدائياً وغير اجتماعي ارتفعت حدة اكتئاب الزوجة بعد 3 سنوات".
ورأت ان هذه النتائج تشير إلى ان معاملة الأزواج لزوجاتهم تؤثر بشكل كبير على وضعهن النفسي وان التصرف العدائي يترك تأثيراً يستمر طوال فترة الزواج.
ولم يجد الباحثون أي صلة بتصرف الزوجة العدائي باكتئاب الزوج الذي تؤثر فيه الأحداث المرتبطة بالحياة مثل موت أحد أفراد العائلة أو فقدان الوظيفة.


وهل يحتاج هذا الموضوع لدراسة هو واقع ملموس

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ابو طاارقـــــــ ـــ ــ ـ ـ





> الدافع وراء قيامها بقتل ولديها وهما صبى "8 أعوام" و فتاة "10 أعوام" عن طريق استنشاق الغاز هو كرهها تجاه شريكها السابق. كما صدر حكما بسجن السيدة "42 عاما" التي حجب القاضي اسمها لمدة 15 عاما كعقوبة متداخلة لمحاولتها قتل ابنها "16 عاما".



 :worried:  يااربي اشهالامهات هذي حتى الحيوانات ماتسوي سواتهم





> *رئيس الوزراء الروسي يرسل برقية لامرأة متوفاة*



 :bigsmile:  مو يمكن ماكان في وعيه 





> *هوليوود خصصت مبلغ 10 الاف $ لمن يستطيع مشاهدة فيلم رعب لوحده بالسينما*



الله  :nuts:  امووت في افلام الرعب وبعد أعشق التحدي  :nuts: 

هالفلم معمول علشاني  :toung:  عاااتي يخلون في السينما لوحدي اشاهده عاااتي ماااره

وبضل طوال الوقت فاتحه عيوني لأني اذا غمضت مابشوف اشممكن يطلع لي  :lol: 
بس خل اتأكد انو الصراخ مو ممنوع  :grin: وبوصيهم يجيبوا لي فوشار نوعين عادي وبالعسل 
 :toung:  لزوم الاستمتاع بالمشاهده . هذا في العرض الاو لفيلم 

والعرض الثاني رح اكتف ناسات  :notrust:  يعرفوا نفسهم واخليهم يشاهدوه بس للتعذيب  :yarr:  





> *عرض جوارب حريرية للملكة فيكتوريا للبيع في مزاد*



 :wut: ماااره ما احب فكرة بيع اشياء خاصه بشخص مهما كانت مكانته ومركزه 
لا وبعد مزاد  :slow: ألا أونا ألا دو  ألا تري مييين يزووود 




> ويعتزم العلماء تطبيق تلك التجارب مع المايونيز، والتوصل إلى أنواع من الحساء تشعر الإنسان بالامتلاء لمدة 6 ساعات، مؤكدين أن الطعام الذى سيخضع لهذا سيكون له نفس رائحة ومذاق الطعام العادي.



 :bigsmile:  الله يستر 

كل شي خارق للطبيعه وغير العاده في تصنيع الاطعمه معناها وراه بلا أزرق  :toung: 





> *يسرق ملابس النساء الداخلية لأنه يشتاق لزوجته*



 :slow: يشتاق لزوجته يروح يسرق ملابس نساء ثانيه
اشخلى للمراهقين  :wut: يرووح يتزوج ويفكنا  :bigsmile:  قال مشتاق لزوجته 




> *عدائية الزوج تزيد الزوجة اكتئاباً*



مافي احسن من تعليقك باباتي

وفي شي بعد عدائية الزوجه ونكدها مراات كثيير يؤدي لأمراض للزوج والعكس ايضا يعني مايقتصر الأمر بس على الاكتئاب .

حلوه نتائج بحث الحنظل ياارب يتوصلوا للعلاج 

كل الشكر لك باباتي عالنشره المميزه

يعطيك ألف عافيه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*اليوم تنتهي مهلة هيئة الاتصالات لشركات الاتصالات على فرض رسوم التجوال الدولي * 



تنتهي اليوم مهلة هيئة الاتصالات وتقنية المعلومات لشركات الاتصالات المحلية في  تطبيق رسوم التجوال الدولي على عملائها، بالإضافة إلى بدء تناقل الأرقام بين  المشغلين الثلاثة ، وهم الاتصالات السعودية "stc"، واتحاد اتصالات "موبايلي"، و"زين  السعودية".
وفي الوقت الذي لوّحت فيه "زين السعودية" برفع دعوى قضائية على هيئة  الاتصالات وتقنية المعلومات في حال عدم تطبيق بقية المشغلين لقراراتها، أكدت كل من  شركتي "stc"، و "موبايلي أنها ستلتزم بقرارات الهيئة دون تأخير.
فيما تترقب شركة  "زين السعودية" مدى التزام الشركات المنافسة لها ، وهو الأمر الذي يعني أنها تترقب  ردة فعل الهيئة على عدم تطبيق المشغلين الآخرين للقرارات المتفق عليها في اجتماع  الشهر الماضي حال حدوث ذلك.
وذكر متابعون وخبراء أن هيئة الاتصالات وتقنية  المعلومات ستكون أمام موقف صعب اليوم في حال عدم تطبيق كل من شركتي "stc"، و  "موبايلي" رسوم التجوال ، مشيرين إلى أن "زين السعودية" قد تلغي رسوم التجوال  الملقاة على عملائها في حال عدم فرض الرسوم على عملاء المشغلين الآخرين.
وأمام  تلك المنافسة بين شركات الاتصالات الكبرى في المملكة يترقب عملاؤها موقفا واضحا  بداية من اليوم فيما يخص تناقل الأرقام بين المشغلين الثلاثة، وفرض رسوم التجوال  الدولي على كافة العملاء دون استثناء.
إلى ذلك علمت من مصدر مطلع في شركة  الاتصالات السعودية "stc" أن الشركة فرضت رسوم التجوال الدولي على كافة عملائها  باستثناء عميل "التميز"، مبينة ً أنها ستتحمل تكاليف رسوم التجوال الدولي نيابة  عنهم أمام هيئة الاتصالات وتقنية المعلومات، في خطوة تشير إلى أن سعي الشركة لإرضاء  عملاء "التميز" من خلال سلسلة متواصلة من العروض كعرض "الشهر المجاني" .
وفيما  يخص تناقل الأرقام مع "زين السعودية" ذكرت الاتصالات السعودية أنها لا تواجه أي  مشكلة تقنية بتطبيق ذلك، مبينة ً أن الأمر سيكون مفتوحا أمام عملاء الشركة .  واللافت إعلان "موبايلي" أول من أمس عن إطلاقها خدمة "تجوالي بلس" لاستقبال  المكالمات في 82 دولة حول العالم، مبينة أن تلك الخدمة ستكون بتعرفة مخفضة تتوافق  مع أنظمة وقوانين هيئة الاتصالات وتقنية المعلومات.
ويأتي إطلاق الشركة للخدمة  الجديدة بهدف الحفاظ على عملائها بعد التزامها بتطبيق رسوم التجوال  الدولي.
وقالت مصادر في الشركة أمس عن عزمها فتح خدمة تناقل الأرقام مع "زين  السعودية"، مشيرة ً إلى أنها لا تعاني من أي مشاكل تقنية في هذا الخصوص.
من جهة  أخرى قال المحامي عبد العزيز الحوشاني أمس إن "زين السعودية" من حقها رفع دعوى  قضائية على هيئة الاتصالات وتقنية المعلومات وفقا لعدة خطوات إجرائية، مبينا أنها  تتلخص في الرفع للجنة الخاصة بالنظر في الدعاوي القضائية من قبل الشركات في هيئة  الاتصالات، ومن ثم الرفع بدعوى استئناف واعتراض خلال شهر على الحكم أمام ديوان  المظالم.
إلى ذلك أكد الخبير الاقتصادي فهد المشاري أن هيئة الاتصالات ستكون  اليوم أمام اختبار صعب في حال عدم تفعيل كافة شركات الاتصالات الثلاث لقراراتها،  مبينا أنه عليها متابعة تحركات الشركات وإصدار البيانات الصحفية للتوضيح.
وأوضح  المشاري أنه في حال عدم تطبيق كل من شركتي "stc"، و "موبايلي" لقرار فرض رسوم  التجوال سيقود ذلك إلى خطوة مماثلة من قبل شركة "زين السعودية"، مرجعا ذلك إلى أن  الشركة ستسعى في طبيعة الحال للمحافظة على إرضاء عملائها. من جهته أكد الخبير  الاقتصادي فيصل العقاب أن قطاع الاتصالات المحلي يمثل كعكة كبرى أمام الشركات  الثلاث المرخصة في خدمة الهاتف النقال، لافتا إلى أن المستفيد الأول من حدة التنافس  بينها هو العميل .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تفحم ثلاثة أطفال في حريق بمنزل شعبي بحي الجرف شمال  المدينة المنورة





أدى اندلاع حريق بمنزل شعبي بحي الجرف شمال المدينة المنورة اليوم لتفحم ثلاثة  أطفال دون العشر سنوات.
وأكد الناطق الإعلامي لمديريه الدفاع المدني بمنطقه  المدينة المنورة العقيد منصور بطيحان الجهني أن غرفة العمليات تلقت بلاغاً ظهر  اليوم عن وجود حادث حريق في منزل شعبي به عائله في حي الجرف شمال المدينة المنورة  وعلى الفور تم تحريك فرقتي إنقاذ وفرقتي إطفاء وفرقتي إسعاف للموقع.
وعند الوصول  اتضح أن هناك حريق في غرفه في المنزل الشعبي وعلى الفور قام رجال الدفاع المدني  بالدخول القهري للغرفة المحترقة والتي كانت مشتعلة بالكامل ومكافحه الحريق حيث اتضح  أن هناك ثلاثة أطفال في وسط الغرفة في حاله تفحم من جراء الحريق ومازال التحقيق  جاري لمعرفه ملابسات الحادث.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وفي الرياض ..    
الدفاع المدني يسيطر على حريق في سوق لبيع الملابس 
إنقاذ أسرة وعاملين احتجزتهم النيران في الرياض



تمكنت فرق الدفاع المدني من السيطرة على حريق اندلع صباح اليوم في سوق تجاري في  شمال الرياض , مما أدى إلى احتراق محل ملابس بالكامل ووصول النيران إلى احدى الشقق   في الدور الأول من العمارة السكنية التي يوجد أسفلها السوق .

و أوضح شهود  عيان أن فرق الدفاع المدني تمكنت السيطرة على الحريق , وانقاذ عائلة تسكن بالشقة  التي وصلت لها النيران , وكذلك تمكنت من إنقاذ عاملين احتجزا في محل بيع الملابس ,  وتم نقلهما الى المستشفى لتلقي العلاج.

وكانت فرق الدفاع المدني تلقت بلاغا  بالحريق،  فهرعت عدة فرق الى مكان الحريق في سوق تجاري به 12 محلا لبيع الملابس  وكلها مملوكة لاحد رجال الاعمال , وقد استطاع الدفاع المدني السيطرة على الحريق  ومنع امتداده للشقق السكنية , وفتح تحقيق للتعرف على أسباب الحريق.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بعد خلاف مع مدير المدرسة

نقل معلم دون علمه يثير أزمة في تعليم الطائف

رفع معلم لغة عربية في الطائف شكوى رسمية لوزير التربية والتعليم، مطالباً بتشكيل  لجنة وزارة للتحقيق في قضية نقله التي وصفها بـ(التعسفية). وأشار في شكواه إلى أن  قرار نقله جاء دون علمه وتحقيقاً لرغبة مدير المدرسة الذي سبق وان دخل معه في  خلافات ومشاكل قبل توليه لإدارة المدرسة.

وأكد معلم اللغة العربية  أنه كان يعمل في ابتدائية لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم لمدة 5 سنوات أربع  منها مع المدير السابق فيما لم يكمل السنة الاولى مع المدير الجديد حتى صدر قرار  نقله التعسفي -على حد تعبيره- بناء على رغبة المدير.

وأوضح أن هناك خلافات  سابقة بينه وبين مدير المدرسة الجديد بسبب تدريسه لأبن المدير قبل توليه إدارة  المدرسة وما ان تولى إدارة المدرسة حتى بدأ في الاسرار للمقربين منه بعدم رغبته في  بقاء المعلم بالمدرسة.

وقال  بان احد زملائه كشف له رغبة  المدير وطالبه بالنقل من المدرسة ولكنه رفض الطلب الى ان فوجئ بصدور قرار النقل  خلال شهر شوال من العام الماضي.

وصرح المعلم انه رغم رفضه للقرار الذي جاء دون طلب  الا انه أضطر لتنفيذ القرار والانتقال لمتوسطة أخرى تجنباً للفصل ومن ثم بدأ في رفع  التظلمات لإدارة التربية والتعليم بالطائف والتي لم تحرّك ساكناً -كما  يقول-.

و ناشد  المعلم وزير التربية والتعليم بالتدخل والتحقيق في القضية  ومعاقبة المتسببين في القرار التعسفي كونه ألحق أضراراً كبيرة به

----------


## فرح

مشكوريييييييييييين مراسلينا المميزييين
اممم اليوووم ماراااح اعلق ..!كااافي امس بعدين اصير في خبر كاااان هههههه :;^^:  :evilish: 
بس بجد تعليقااااتك شموووع مااقدر اقاومها ليش اكل هي :grin:  هههههه
اقرأ وانا اضحك حتى الابالبيت يفكروني  :inlove: جنييت 
موفقين
ربما يعجبني خبر قصدي تعليق وارجع ،، الباااب مفتووح هلا ومرحبا فيك باي وقت
الكيك والعصير قصدي القهوه التركيه لبعض نااااس  :grin: هههههه  :hopemy: وبعد لوخلاص عيب يااابنت اترك النحاااسه ولعناااااد لغير  :grin:  :pissedoff:  :TTTT: يوم هههههه
 :ouch: 
مراسلينا الغواااالي 
دمتم وداااام تميزكم الرااائع
اسألكم الدعاااء الليله جمعه امممم اذكر الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين 
دعاء كميييل  :embarrest:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

فرووحه ..

اي خلك عاقله وبطلي نحاسه  :brains...!: 

الأمس ماقصرتي  :toung:  وفري طاقتك لغير يوم هههههه اقصد طاقة النحاسه طبعا

و هلا بك في أي وقت حبيبتي

لكن مين اللي يحب القهوه التركيه  :grin: 
وانتي من أهل الدعاء حبيبتي ونسألك الدعاء كذلك << شايفه كيف طيوبه  :lol:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نشر صورته على النت كشفت سره .



كشف مصدر مسؤول في شرطة منطقة المدينة المنورة أمس ، عن اسم المشتبه به الذي تم  إيقافه على خلفية حمله لسكينين أثناء وقوفه خلف إمام المسجد النبوي الشريف خلال  صلاة الفجر يوم الجمعة الماضي، موضحا بذلك ملابسات الحادثة التي أشغلت الرأي العام  بعد أن أخذت بعدا طائفيا، وفقا لما نشر في عدد من المواقع على الشبكة العنكبوتية.  وقال المصدر الذي فضل عدم ذكر اسمه إن المشتبه به يدعى "تركي" وهو في العقد الثالث  من عمره، يسكن في مدينة الرياض، ويعاني في الأصل من اضطرابات نفسية لم تحدد بعد  والتي تدفعه إلى الخرس الاختياري لفترات طويلة، وذلك وفقا لما تضمنه ملفه الطبي في  مستشفى الصحة النفسية بمدينة الرياض، علاوة على كونه سبق وأن أخضع للرعاية الطبية  في مستشفى الأمل للعلاج، ثم سلم لذويه بعد تماثله للشفاء.
وأشار المصدر إلى أن  تعقيدات الموقف المتمثلة في حمله للأسلحة البيضاء داخل المسجد النبوي علاوة على  صمته الدائم ورفضه الحديث مع المحققين، دفع بشرطة منطقة المدينة المنورة إلى  الاعتماد على محققين على درجة عالية من المهنية والخبرة في مجال التحقيق الجنائي  يتقدمهم اللواء مسفر صالح الزهراني والعقيد رابح العمري، واللذان عهد إليهما إغلاق  هذا الملف في مدة لا تتجاوز 48 ساعة، وهو الملف الذي بدأ يشكل قلقا في أوساط الرأي  العام بعد أن تضاربت الأنباء حول جنسية المشتبه وأهدافه من وراء حمله للأسلحة  وحقيقة محاولته استهداف إمام المسجد النبوي الشريف.
وأضاف المصدر حسب لما ورد في  الوطن أن المحققين بذلوا كل ما في وسعهم لمعرفة هوية المشتبه به من خلال البصمات  العشرية عله يكون مسجلا على قوائم أرباب السوابق، إضافة إلى حصر أسماء المتغيبين في  كافة مناطق المملكة ومطابقتها بأوصاف الشخص، غير أن كل تلك المحاولات لم تسفر عن أي  نتائج إيجابية، وهنا لجأ المحققون إلى وسيلة أخرى تمثلت في نشر صورته بشكل غير  مباشر في أحد المواقع لعل ذويه يتعرفون عليه بعد تداول الصورة في أكثر من موقع،  وبدا أن هذه الخطوة كانت موفقة إذ تقدم 3 أشخاص إلى مقر الشرطة مبلغين بأن الشاب  الذي ظهرت صورته في المواقع والصحف هو ابنهم المتغيب عن مسكنه منذ فترة  طويلة.
واتضحت حقيقة الأوضاع النفسية التي يعيشها "تركي" والتي تمثلت في إصابته  بمرض نفسي لم يلفح الطب النفسي في معرفته بشكل علمي دقيق والذي يتمثل في صمته  الدائم ورفضه الاحتكاك بالآخرين أيا كانت النتيجة، مقدمين بذلك مستندات طبية تثبت  حقيقة ذلك. وعلى ضوء ذلك ، وكما أشار المصدر، فإن هذه القضية تأخذ طابعا استثنائيا  بعد أن تكشفت حقائق حالة الشخص. "تركي" الذي بدا أنه عاش مهمشا ساقطا من ذاكرة ذويه  بالنظر إلى عدم تقدم أي أحد من أسرته ببلاغ عن تغيبه تصدر مواقع الإنترنت والصحف  المحلية على مدى 5 أيام متواصلة، فاتحا الجدل في أوساط المجتمع، وذلك بعد ضبطه من  قبل الجهات الأمنية يوم الجمعة الماضية إثر اشتباه رجال الأمن المكلفين بحراسة إمام  المسجد النبوي فيه، إذ كان واقفا في الصف الثاني متخلفا عن السجود والركوع مع  المصلين، وزاد الأمر حدة بعدما أسفرت عمليات التفتيش من ضبط سكينين كانت بحوزته.  هذا الأمر فسره العديد من المواقع الإخبارية والمنتديات بأنه محاولة لاغتيال إمام  المسجد النبوي، لاسيما أن الشيخ له مواقف صارمة تجاة المذاهب غير السنية، وهو ما  دفع بشرطة المدينة المنورة وعلى لسان ناطقها الأمني العميد محسن بن صالح الردادي  إلى نفي محاولة اغتيال إمام المسجد النبوي أو تعرضه لأي اعتداء، قائلا إن المقبوض  عليه يعتقد أنه يعاني من أمراض نفسية، وإن التحقيق معه مازال جاريا.

يااحراام طلع عنده مرض نفسي

وتلاقيهم ماتركوا طريقة تعذيب ما مارسوها معاه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تجريان عمليه قيصريه وتسرقان الجنين من بطن امه



ذكرت تقارير إعلامية في كولومبياالأربعاء أنه تم القبض على  مراهقتين تبلغان من العمر /14 و 16 عاما/ في البلاد تردد أنهما قامتا باختطاف  وإجراء عملية قيصرية لسيدة حامل لسرقة جنينها. 
وأفادت التقارير بأن الحادثة  وقعت أول من أمس الاثنين في مدينة دويتاما في منطقة بوياكا بوسط البلاد. وقامت  الفتاتان اللتان تربطهما بالضحية صلة قرابة، بتضليل الضحية/ 18 عاما/ بزعم أنهما  سيعرضان عليها وظيفة. 
وقالت صحيفة " إل تيمبو" اليومية إن المراهقة الأكبر  البالغة من العمر / 16 عاما/ كانت حاملا وأجهضت جنينها. وخططت مع ابنة عمها  المراهقة الأخرى لسرقة جنين سيدة أخرى حتى لا يتخلى عنها رفيقها. 
وتردد أن إحدى  الفتاتين المتهمتين أجرت اتصالا بالفتاة الحامل وطلبت منها الذهاب إلى قبو بعيد عن  العمران لإجراء مقابلة للحصول على وظيفة. وعندما ذهبت إلى هناك قامت الفتاتان  بربطها وأجريتا لها عملية قيصرية واستخرجتا الجنين من بطنها وعمره سبعة أشهر.  
وتقول السلطات في كولومبيا إن البنتين تواجهان اتهامات بمحاولة القتل والقيام  باعتداء بدني شديد .

 :weird:  شي مايصدقه عقل 

وإذا كان حصل بالفعل هذا ضرب من الجنون ، يعني جد هالبنتين يبي لهم شنق  :evil:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إدارة التربيه والتعليم تصدر البطاقات الذكيه لطالبات الرياض بالبصمه

اعتمدت الإدارة العامة للتربية والتعليم للبنات بمنطقة الرياض تطبيق مشروع تسجيل  بصمات الطالبات وإصدار البطاقات الذكية في مدارسهن على المدارس التابعة للإدارة  لطالبات الصف الثالث ثانوي والذي يستمر بمشيئة الله لمدة شهرين والذي ابتدأ من يوم  السبت الماضي 6/3/1431هـ .
ووجهت إدارة التعليم مكاتب التربية والتعليم لتزود  المركز بالبيانات والمعلومات اللازمة عن المكاتب بما في ذلك مواقعها واسم المديرة  ومساعدتها وأرقام الاتصال بهن ، وأوضحت أنه على مديرات مكاتب التربية والتعليم  الإشراف العام على لجان إصدار البطاقات التابعة لمكاتبهن ،إضافة إلى توفير مكتب  مؤقت لرئيسة اللجنة بمكتب التربية والتعليم ومكانٍ آمنٍ لحفظ الأجهزة والبطاقات،  والتعاون مع رئيسات اللجان بتوفير بيانات المدارس الثانوية التابعة لها، والتأكيد  على المدارس بضرورة التعاون مع اللجان بتوفير بيانات الطالبات بشكلٍ دقيق ومساعدة  اللجان في تسجيل البيانات يوم الزيارة.حيث ستنطلق اللجنة يوميًا من مكتب التربية  والتعليم في عملها الميداني بالمدارس علما بأن المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم  سيتولى تشكيل اللجان من المتعاونات غير الموظفات ودفع مكافآتهن .
هذا وعلى مكاتب  التربية والتعليم حث طالبات الصف الثالث الثانوي على فتح ملفاتٍ من خلال موقع  المركز على الإنترنت

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الجمل تسبب في أضرار بالغه للخروف 
 نزاع قضائي في السعودية حول "جمل ضرب  خروفا"



تنظر محكمة شرعية سعودية حاليا قضية نادرة وغريبة، حيث تقدم  مواطن مقيم في الصحراء بشكوى ضد "جاره في المرعى" بدعوى أن جمل الجار تسبب في أضرار  بالغة بخروفه أثناء رعيهما بأحد المواقع. 
وذكرت تقارير إخبارية  أن  مركز شرطة لينة -قرية ومورد مياه في الحدود الشمالية السعودية- تلقى بلاغا من مواطن  يفيد أن جمل جاره "هشم صدر" خروفه بضربة قاضية جعلته غير قادر على الحركة وطالب  المشتكي بتعويض مالي من الجار. 
وأفادت التقارير أن الشرطة استدعت الجار من خلال  إيفاد دورية أمنية لإحضاره إلى المركز حيث نفى علمه بالواقعة وهو ما استدعى إحالة  القضية إلى المحكمة الشرعية في القرية ذاتها التي شرعت في النظر في القضية.
 :weird:

----------


## ابو طارق

الجمل تسبب في أضرار بالغه للخروف 
نزاع قضائي في السعودية حول "جمل ضرب خروفا"

يجب احضار المعتدي   والمعتدى  عليه ويحققوا معهم

----------


## ملكة سبأ

> [
> 
> 
> 
> الله  امووت في افلام الرعب وبعد أعشق التحدي  
> هالفلم معمول علشاني  عاااتي يخلون في السينما لوحدي اشاهده عاااتي ماااره 
> وبضل طوال الوقت فاتحه عيوني لأني اذا غمضت مابشوف اشممكن يطلع لي 
> بس خل اتأكد انو الصراخ مو ممنوع وبوصيهم يجيبوا لي فوشار نوعين عادي وبالعسل 
>  لزوم الاستمتاع بالمشاهده . هذا في العرض الاو لفيلم 
> ...



والعرض الثاني بتكتفين ميييين  يا مجرمة  :slow:

----------


## ملكة سبأ

تحدث تأثيرات سلبية خطيرة على أنسجة الجلد والعين
استشاري جراحة عيون : "أقلام الليزر" تسبب العمى المؤقت والمستمر




حذر الدكتور زهير خوقير، استشاري جراحة العيون ورئيس مركز الصانع للعيون بالخُبر، من خطورة "أقلام الليزر" المنتشر دون مراقبة بين أيدي الأطفال والشباب، مشيرا إلى  أن هذه الأقلام تحدث تأثيرات سلبية خطيرة على أنسجة الجلد والعين.

وأضاف "ومن أبرز مضاعفاتها: الصداع، وعدم وضوح الرؤية، والعمى المؤقت، وصولاً إلى التلف التام لخلايا الشبكية، مما ينتج عنه فقدان كلي للبصر، وإصابة مركز الإبصار بالعمى المستمر".

وأعرب د.خوقير عن استيائه من بيعها بسهولة خصوصًا للأطفال والشباب دون 18 سنة، وهم من يوجّهون عادة أشعة هذه الأقلام صوب أعينهم مباشرة، وبشكل عمودي قد يستمر لعدة دقائق، وهي فترة كافية لإحداث العمى المستمر.

وأوضح  د.خوقير، أن أقلام الليز قادرة على إصابة خلايا الشبكية بحروق قد تصل نسبتها إلى 90% من مجموع أنسجتها خلال ثوان قليلة،  قائلا" حيث إن الضوء الساقط على الشبكية يكون قويًّا وشديدًا عند تسليطه عموديًّا على بؤرة العين، مما يؤدي إلى حرارة غير طبيعية ذات تأثير كبير جدًّا، فلا يستطيع الجسم أن يخففها أو يضعفها، فيحدث بالتالي حرق كلي في شبكية العي"ن.

ويحذر استشاري جراحة العيون أولياء الأمور من شراء مثل هذه الأقلام لأبنائهم، أو تركها أمامهم بدون رقابة في المنزل؛ إذا كان أحد الوالدين متخصصًّا في مجال يستدعي الاستعانة بمثل هذه الأشعة من الليزر، كالمجال الطبي (تصحيح عيوب النظر، العمليات التجميلية، طب الأسنان)، أو المجال الصناعي، أو مجال الأبحاث العلمية.

ويؤكد د.خوقير أنه لا يوجد علاج حتى الآن لحالات العمى المتأثرة بالاستخدام العشوائي لأقلام الليزر، مطالبـًا المسئولين عن مراقبة ألعاب الأطفال في الأسواق بوضع القوانين والضوابط لمنع انتشارها وحظر بيعها لغير المتخصصين.

----------


## ملكة سبأ

الدفاع المدني بالرياض يخلي سكان شقق في أعلى مركز تجاري



اندلع حريق في إحدى المراكز التجارية صباح اليوم شمال مدينة الرياض , حيث أخمدت فرق الدفاع المدني الحريق الذي اندلع في مساحة 1200 م داخل إحدى المراكز التجارية والتي تحتوي على العديد من البضائع المتنوعة, فيما أخلت فرق الإنقاذ أصحاب الشقق السكنية الكائنة أعلى المركز التجاري . ونتج عن الحادث إصابة شخصين وتم نقلهم إلى المستشفى لتلقي العلاج اللازم . 
وقال الناطق الإعلامي بمديرية الدفاع المدني بمنطقة الرياض النقيب عبدالله بن صالح القفاري :" لا تزال إجراءات التحقيق مستمرة لمعرفة أسباب الحادث ".

----------


## ملكة سبأ

اقتراح إنشاء صندوق خليجي لإدارة الأزمات الاقتصادية وكلاء وزارات مالية "التعاون" يتفقون على آليات تحصيل النسب الجمركية 
اقترح وكلاء وزراء المالية والاقتصاد في دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي إنشاء صندوق خليجي لإدارة الأزمات الاقتصادية، للإسهام في خفض المخاطر التي قد تحدثها الأزمات العالمية، إلا أن المقترح شهد مطالبة بتأجيله لحين الانتهاء من تنفيذ دراسة مفصلة ومناقشته بشكل أوسع خلال الاجتماعات المقبلة.
وكشف لـ"الوطن" وكيل وزارة المالية الكويتي خليفة مساعد حمادة عقب ترؤسه اجتماع الوكلاء الاستثنائي بالرياض أمس عن بحث هذا المقترح الذي تأجل لدراسته بشكل مستفيض في وقت لاحق.
وقال: إن اجتماع الوكلاء ناقش أيضا بنود استكمال التكامل الاقتصادي في دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي، ومن بينها بحث استكمال الاتحاد الجمركي وآليات التحصيل ومقترح البحرين لتطوير آليات الاقتصاد في دول المجلس.
وأشار حمادة إلى موافقة دول المجلس على بند آلية تحصيل الرسوم الجمركية العام لتطبيق الاتحاد الجمركي، وذلك عقب اقتراح الأمانة بتخصيص نسبة معينة للمنفذ الأول، على أن يعاد توزيع النسبة الثانية حسب حركة التجارة البينية بين دول المجلس. 
وقال حمادة: إن دول المجلس ناقشت أيضا الورقة الاستشارية المقدمة من بيت الخبرة، وأضافت مقترحا جيدا يتمثل في إنشاء صندوق لمساهمة تنمية المنافذ البينية مع الاحتفاظ بالمقترح الأول، مبينا أن الاجتماع خرج بنتائج تقرب من وجهات النظر بين دول المجلس حول آلية تحصيل النسب.
وأكد حمادة أن هناك تأكيدات من وكلاء الوزارات على الخيارات الثلاثة على تخصيص نسبة للمنفذ الأول والنسبة الأخرى يعاد توزيعها للدول، مبينا أن الاجتماع لم يحدد أي تفاصيل حول نسب التوزيع، إضافة إلى المقترح الثاني من توصيات بيت الخبرة بشأن زيادة نسبة ثالثة تذهب للصندوق، ومقترح السعودية بتطوير آليات التحصيل إلكترونيا. 
يذكر أن قيمة التجارة البينية الخليجية ارتفعت العام الماضي بمعدل 40% لتصل إلى 91 مليار دولار، مقارنة بـ65 مليار دولار في عام 2008، في حين انعكست الآثار الإيجابية لقيام الاتحاد الجمركي، والسوق الخليجية المشتركة بشكل ملحوظ في قمة التجارة الخليجية لدول المجلس.

----------


## نبراس،،،

زيييييييييين اليوم مافيه قتل وااجد 
مشكوووورين يامراسلين الشبكه الطيبين 
اتمنى لكم التوفيق

----------


## ليلاس

*الله يعطيكم العافية .. ع المجهود الطيب ..*

*نشرة اليوم ..حلوة ..*

*ما ننحرم ..*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسسلام عليكم |~
.... :wacko: 
آخبآر كل يوم أسوء من الثآني..!
مآفيه غير خبر الجمل  :bigsmile: 

ضحكت من الجد
النآس في وادي وجمال السعودية في وآدي ..!

ويلا شموع مدآم مافي أخبار حليوة بآقولش خبر في أذونششش :sila: 
جآبوا لي بيبي اليوم ويمكن يسموه ع اسمي ابوي الله يرحمه بعد  ...:d

وو يسسسلمو ع نقل الاخبآر...

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ابو طااارق ..





> الجمل تسبب في أضرار بالغه للخروف 
> نزاع قضائي في السعودية حول "جمل ضرب خروفا"
> 
> يجب احضار المعتدي   والمعتدى  عليه ويحققوا معهم




المفترض يصير هالشي وبما انهم جيران فما يحتاج الامر لالشكوى ولا محكمه

بس واضح داخل بينهم شيطان .

 :rose:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ملكة سبأ       
> 
> 
> الله  امووت في افلام الرعب وبعد أعشق التحدي  
> هالفلم معمول علشاني  عاااتي يخلون في السينما لوحدي اشاهده عاااتي ماااره 
> وبضل طوال الوقت فاتحه عيوني لأني اذا غمضت مابشوف اشممكن يطلع لي 
> بس خل اتأكد انو الصراخ مو ممنوع وبوصيهم يجيبوا لي فوشار نوعين عادي وبالعسل 
>  لزوم الاستمتاع بالمشاهده . هذا في العرض الاو لفيلم 
> 
> ...





 :grin: اللي عارفين حالهم 





> تحدث تأثيرات سلبية خطيرة على أنسجة الجلد والعين
> استشاري جراحة عيون : "أقلام الليزر" تسبب العمى المؤقت والمستمر



من يوم يومي واني ماحبهم واحس انو وراهم بلا  :bigsmile:  قايله من زمان اني فلته زماني 
احتاج أحد يتبنى مواهبي وعبقريتي الزايده عن الحد  :bleh: 





> اقتراح إنشاء صندوق خليجي لإدارة الأزمات الاقتصادية وكلاء وزارات مالية "التعاون" يتفقون على آليات تحصيل النسب الجمركية



امم اقتراح حلوو 

يسلمووو ياقلبي عالجهود 

عساك دووم عالقوه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نبرااس ..






> زيييييييييين اليوم مافيه قتل وااجد 
> مشكوووورين يامراسلين الشبكه الطيبين 
> اتمنى لكم التوفيق



لسا ما انتهى اليوم  :grin: يعني لساتها الاخبار ما خلصت
يمكن يكون في خبر قتل جديد .. أو اكثر من خبر

الشكر لك خيي عالحضور والمتابعه 

ماننحرم من هالطله ياارب

موفق لكل خير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ليلاااس ..

يعافيك ويحفظك ياارب الأحلى طلتك حبيبتي

لا خلا ولا عدم من هالطله

يوفقك ربي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ريحااانووو ..

 عليكم السلام ورحمة الله

 حبيبة أإأإألبي تسلم لي هالطله 





> ويلا شموع مدآم مافي أخبار حليوة بآقولش خبر في أذونششش
> جآبوا لي بيبي اليوم ويمكن يسموه ع اسمي ابوي الله يرحمه بعد  ...:d



بعد عمري الحمدعلى سلامة المولود والوالد ومبرووك  :rose:  هااا صرتي عمه والا خاله  :blink: 

يتربى في عزكم ياارب وألف رحمه ونور تنزل عالوالد .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مصرع شاب وتناثر جثته لأجزاء في حادث دهس بأحد الشوارع  السريعة بالرياض





وقع قبل ساعات  حادث دهس أدى لمقتل شاب أثناء عبوره لأحد الشوارع السريعة بحي خنشليله  بالرياض.
وقال شهود عيان أن سيارة من نوع كورلا يقودها أحد الشبان بسرعة  جنونية ارتطمت بالقتيل مما أدى لتناثر الشاب المدهوس ووفاته على الفور.
وقد  باشرت الحادث الجهات الأمنية وشرعت في عمل التحريات اللازمة حول الحادث.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

العثور على جثة متحللة بوادي عرنه بعرفات





عثرت الجهات الأمنية عصر اليوم على جثة متحللة تماما بوادي عرنه بمشعر  عرفات.
وقد تم على الفور انتقال الجهات الأمنية من شرطة العاصمة المقدسة  والادعاء العام وخبراء الأدلة الجنائية والطبيب الشرعي وأجريت معاينة للجثة ونقلت  للمستشفى للتشريح للتأكد من سبب الوفاة.
وأوضح الناطق الإعلامي الرائد عبد  المحسن بن عبد العزيز الميمان أنه يرجح أن تكون الجثة لأحد المخالفين لنظام الإقامة  والعمل وينتظر تقرير الطبيب الشرعي لمعرفة الملابسات حول هذه الجثة المتحللة في هذا  المكان.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وفاة شخص وإصابة آخر في حادث سير ببحرة والنيران تلتهم  السيارة بأكملها





لقي شخص مصرعه عصر اليوم ونقل مرافقه للمستشفى بعد تعرضه لإصابات بليغة إثر حادث  مروري وقع على طريق مكة - جدة السريع بالقرب من كوبري بحرة.
وكانت النيران قد  اشتعلت في السيارة بعد انقلابها عدة مرات مما أدى لاحتراقها بالكامل ونتج عن الحادث  وفاة قائدها في موقع الحادث وإصابة مرافقة بإصابة بليغة تم نقله على إثرها لمستشفى  الثغر بجدة بواسطة سيارة الهلال الأحمر السعودي.
هذا وقد باشر موقع الحادث  الجهات الأمنية والمرورية لتنظيم حركة السير بعد تعثرها جراء تواجد الفضوليين،فيما  قام رجال الدفاع المدني بإخماد الحريق الذي التهم السيارة بأكملها.


يوم راح صاحبها  اشفايدتها احترقت عالآخر والا نص ونص
الله يرحمه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تطويق منزل في إحدى قرى الباحة بعد تحصن شخص قتل آخر  بداخله


 


أقدم شاب في العقد الثالث من العمر على قتل شقيقه" ف م" الذي يكبره سناً بقرية  بالعلالة في الباحة ليلة البارحة.
وقد قامت الجهات الأمنية بتطويق المنزل الواقع  في إحدى قرى الباحة بعد تحصن القاتل بداخله .
القاتل يبلغ من  العمر 30 عاما وهو شقيق المقتول وقد طالب رجال الأمن الشاب القاتل بتسليم نفسه كما  تواجد احد القناصة من رجال الأمن وعدد من ضباط الشرطة في موقع الحادث لمتابعة  الموقف، فيما بعد 
قام الجاني بتسليم نفسه للجهات الأمنية   بعد الاستعانة بقوات المهمات الخاصة من محافظة الطائف.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*قطع مسافة 20 كيلو متر واطلق النار على نفسه*

**

قال مصدر مسؤول في شرطة منطقة المدينة المنورة اليوم الخميس  أن  أحد المواطنين من سكان حي العزيزية غرب المدينة المنورة قدم بلاغاً يفيد فيه عن  انتحار جاره بواسطة اطلاق النار على نفسه بعد خروجه من منزل اسرته .
وفي  التفاصيل يضيف المصدر ان زوجة الجار قالت انه زوجها خرج فجر الخميس من المنزل وهو  في حاله نفسية سيئة وطلبت العون من احد الجيران وعندما فتح عليه باب الغرفة خرج زوج  المرأة (المريض) مسرعاً وركب سيارته متجه إلى طريق ينبع السريع وقد تابعه جاره حتى  قطع حوالي مسافة العشرين كيلو متر إلا أن المريض توقف بجانب الطريق ثم أطلق النار  على نفسه ببندقية كانت معه في السيارة وتوفي في الحال منتحراً .
الجدير بالذكر  ان الشخص المنتحر يعمل معلما ولديه طفلين , وافاد المصدر ان الجهات الأمنية باشرت  التحقيق في الحادثة .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 11 و34 دقيقه مسائا ًً:

درجة  الحراره /21مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 82  %

سرعة الرياح / 3 كم / ساعه

اتجاه الرياح /شماليه 
الرؤيه / 6 كم

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

شموع ،، تسلمي على هالمجهود ..

بارك الله فيك ..

ويعطيك ربي العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شبووك ..

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

يعافيك ويسلم قلبك ياارب

 :worried:  شفت اسمك بالاخبار وجيت ركض على بالي انك حاط أخبار  :sick: شوو مخلصه أخبارك
دوور مني منااك اكيد  رح تلقى  :grin: 
يوفقك ربي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صبااح ومساااء السكر*
*يعني الاخبار كالعاده فيها جرائم للنفس*
*لكن الغريب في الجمل اللي مسبب اضرار لجاره في المرعى ..مسكين الخروف لا اليه ولا عليه ويجي جمل يرفسه ويش بيصير ننتظر المحكمه* 

*والا خبر الاميرة وبيع جواربها خلصت الجوارب واشتري جاربها ويييع* 
*والاقلام بالليزر من يوم يومي اخاف منهم واتقرب اليهم وبعدين البلاوي المتلتله فيه*

*شموووعه ..ابوطارق .. ملووكة ..*
*الله يعطيكم الف الف عاافيه*
*لاعدم من جهودكم الطيبه*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شذاااوي ..

صباحك سكر وأيامك شهد وأحلى





> *لكن الغريب في الجمل اللي مسبب اضرار لجاره في المرعى ..مسكين الخروف لا اليه ولا عليه ويجي جمل يرفسه ويش بيصير ننتظر المحكمه*



اني اللي اعرفه انو الجمل هادىء وفي حاله بس اذا احد يعتدي عليه يصير أكبر شرير

والخروف هو العفريت ويتحجج  :toung:  << حطوني محامي للجمل بس رفضت وقلت الصلح خير ياجماعه   :lol: 




> *والا خبر الاميرة وبيع جواربها خلصت الجوارب واشتري جاربها ويييع*



 :grin: شذووي بقولك شي تخيلته لما قرأت الخبر

خطر في بالي انو شيصير لو اللي يشتريه يلاق فيه ريحه  :deh: 
هو مستحيل عارفه بس شسو فكرة وخطرت لي  :toung: 

تسلمي حبيبتي عالطله الحلووه

يعافيك ويحفظ ياارب

----------

